# Co-sleepers, let's share our bed arrangement via photos!



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

Just out of curiosity I thought it would be neat to share photos of our co-sleeping arrangements! DD was sleeping right in bed with us but we recently sidecarred her crib to our bed to give us all a little more room (plus DD sleeps better because she's not being disturbed by our movements) Anyways here are my pictures:

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_7448.jpg
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_7447.jpg


----------



## Molck (Sep 9, 2006)

Our LO isn't born yet, so no pictures to share, but I had to reply. Your DD is super sweet.


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Your LO is so cute! Here is our arrangement. DS normally goes in the crib when I first put him down and then after the first time he wakes up, I just keep him in bed with me.

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...nkinincrib.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...h/sidecar1.jpg


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

:


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

Aw thanks Molck! And thanks for sharing CanidFL


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fawny* 
Just out of curiosity I thought it would be neat to share photos of our co-sleeping arrangements! DD was sleeping right in bed with us but we recently sidecarred her crib to our bed to give us all a little more room (plus DD sleeps better because she's not being disturbed by our movements) Anyways here are my pictures:

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_7448.jpg
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_7447.jpg

your lo is wearing the same color of amber necklace as mine _and_ you have the ikea crib I want to sidecar! We have a co-sleeper rightnow, but hopefully this weekend or next we'll have a side car.


----------



## MKury (May 14, 2007)

i want to see more arrangements!!!!!... dd is scooting me and dh out of the bed.. she needs her own space. the side car is great!


----------



## tigger (Feb 9, 2008)

We have been a cosleeping family since the birth of our daughter. She sleeps between me and my husband. We love having a family bed; however, our daughter is getting bigger and moving a lot at night, taking up more and more space. How did you all convert cribs to "side car" arrangements?


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MKury* 
i want to see more arrangements!!!!!... dd is scooting me and dh out of the bed.. she needs her own space. the side car is great!

That was kind of the main point of me posting this thread, to give and get ideas!







And I want to see more photo's too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tigger* 
We have been a cosleeping family since the birth of our daughter. She sleeps between me and my husband. We love having a family bed; however, our daughter is getting bigger and moving a lot at night, taking up more and more space. How did you all convert cribs to "side car" arrangements?

I got the idea to sidecar our crib from this site: http://groups.msn.com/SteveandLishsF...decarcrib.msnw it's super helpful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
your lo is wearing the same color of amber necklace as mine and you have the ikea crib I want to sidecar! We have a co-sleeper rightnow, but hopefully this weekend or next we'll have a side car.

Cool! I have the matching necklace for myself


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fawny* 


I got the idea to sidecar our crib from this site: http://groups.msn.com/SteveandLishsF...decarcrib.msnw it's super helpful!




I used that website too! I also got some tips from a mom on this board.

It's really nice to have the crib there right beside the bed. I can have DS and cuddle if I want to but at the same time, I can put him in his own space if he (or I) needs it.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *


Cool! I have the matching necklace for myself 
*
*
*
*
I also have the matching necklace!*


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
I also have the matching necklace!


----------

